# Tuning for new archers



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Heres the link for LeEarl DVD*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=163438&highlight=LeEarl


----------



## gravee (Mar 9, 2005)

*LeEarl DVD*

Does anyone have a contact # for this LeEarl DVD? I ordered one on 03-13-05 and have not recieved it. I sent e-mails and have not gotten any responses. please, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gravee (Mar 9, 2005)

*LeEarl DVD*

Just got response from LeEarl: DVD will start shipping on 03-29-05.


----------



## Phabius (Apr 25, 2005)

The key to tuning is patience. It takes time to do it right. If you start getting tired, stop. Otherwise you’ll be trying to tune the bow to correct poor form. After getting a decent paper tear, I analyze the results of every fine-tuning adjustment with eXact Archery, a computer program I wrote. It compares targets from before and after any change and suggests the next step. 

I approach tuning as an ongoing process and am always tweaking something and then analyzing the result. With the program I have a database record for every single adjustment I make.

Like Mr. Boone suggests "Sometimes competitive archers get in deep detail." :wink: 
Although I’m just a hunter, I do like to hit where I’m aiming.

Good Luck!


----------



## hossman (Jul 5, 2004)

where and how do I buy this video???


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I ran the first one though to make sure that archers liked the info and it was easy to follow. I have a second one coming out in mid June to early July. It will have the same info but a little more techy . Also I will be doing more full tuning outdoors to show the results of the methods. This will be a bonus for those who bought the first one, they get it for free  The cost will still be very affordable - $12 or less. I am not out to make a lot of $$ just love archery and get the info out there. I will have a link up when I am ready to ship. There will be no "wait" time with this DVD :shade:


----------



## PapaSmurf590 (Mar 18, 2005)

*I'm new at this so don't be annoyed.*

_*How can I keep my brace height from changing, even that little bit, without leaving my bow strung?* _


----------



## Smokin (May 2, 2005)

*Tuning guide*

This might have been posted but,here's a tuning guide you can download ,for those of you who don't want to pay for a DVD.also some other good stuff...
http://www.eastonarchery.com/downloads/


----------



## MrPenguin (May 6, 2005)

LeEarl please let me know as soon as you have the DVD available, I really really want one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrap Iron (May 10, 2005)

*Ordering info. on LeEarl's DVD*

I am new here, and I looking for some info. on trying to order the LeEarl DVD.If any one has any info. to help me out that would be great


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

Does this DVD go into any detail with the Whisker Biscuit? Most of the guides go into a lot of detail with spring tension rests and such that mean nothing to WB users who are into hunting. :smile:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

PapaSmurf590, if yo uare talking about a recurve, then there is no way I would leave it strung. You need to get a guide that mas your BH messurement on it. I used to use a ruler that had my BH lenght marked on it. Then I would string the recurve and check the BH. If it was off I would adjust it by twisting or untwisting the string. This is the easiest way I know of. Also, try keep the string from twisting when you take it off. Have a ring that connects the 2 ends together after you remove it. This way you will keep the same amount of twists in the string all the time.

As for everyone else, I am working on the DVD. Yes I will have info for hunters and target archers. This is a must for anyone that would like to do it at home!!

I will keep you informed about when the second one is coming out!!


----------



## KZ3 (May 27, 2005)

Is the first video available or will the second video cover everything that was in the fist video? 
Thanks


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

The second video will cover everything the first one did. I am going to go over everything again and try make the proccess seamless (start to finish bow setup in one take). Also, I am getting new mics for better sound and the tunning will be done outdoors and show more examples.

Will done early July.

LeEarl


----------

